# Timers failed, EPG problem



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Got home from work a couple hours ago to find none of my shows from satellite channels had recorded. An OTA event did record. Here's a typical example from the Daily Schedule history:

Nurse Jackie
Completed: By user 2
Timer Started: 4/22 6:00pm
Recording Started: N/A
Timer Stopped: 6:30pm
Recording Stopped: N/A​Not sure how start and stop of "N/A" gets translates into "Completed."

A test timer for the next show on created from the Browse banner did fire, so timer recording does still work.

I originally tried the guide to make a test timer, but got Error 024 which said the feature is unavailable and there is no data. Going back to Browse, I expected, based on this error, to see only the current and next program but I was able to scroll across several hours into the future. Sure looked like data to me.

After a reboot I have EPG out to next Tuesday afternoon. Crossing my fingers for tomorrow's busy recording schedule.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I have seen this particular bug before. Every once in a while the 922 just seems to lose its mind and doesn't record stuff or it does "appear" to record if you are there watching BUT afterwards you find no recording saved and either no history OR weirdness like you mentioned.

Not sure what the issue is... but I've seen it before.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

So far, so good. A timer fired before the nightly update and another fired since. Forgot to mention there were no clouds to cause signal strength issues.


----------

